# 2009 HOPRA Championships June 11-14th



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

*2009 HOPRA Championships June 11-14th *

http://hopra.net/

Lucky Bob’s Raceway
5822 W. Forest Home Ave
Milwaukee, WI 53222
(414) 327-4003
[email protected]

*35th HOPRA National Championships Schedule*

All tracks are open for practice at 8:00AM till close except tracks scheduled for competition. These will be closed when official registration and tech begins. Tracks running more than one class will have practice schedule posted at track to avoid conflicts. If no car of class scheduled is practicing, any car may practice but must yield to scheduled class practice.

*Thursday, June 11, 2009*

T-jet Class: Registration/Tech/Qualifying 4:00PM (Scorpion)

Amateur Super Stock Class: Registration/Tech/Qualifying 5:00PM (Banzai)

Support Race:
Life Like Challenge: Registration/Tech 6:00PM, Competition 6:30PM (21st Century)


*Friday, June 12, 2008*

T-jet Class: Competition 9:00AM (Scorpion)

Amateur Super Stock Class: Competition 9:00AM (Banzai)

Open Racers Meeting: 2:00 – 3:00PM 

Neo-Modified Class: Registration/Tech/Qualifying 4:00PM (21st Century)

Pro Super Stock Class: Registration/Tech/Qualifying 5:00PM (Wiztrackz)

Best Appearing Race Car: Judging (Super Stock & Neo-Modified) 6:00PM

Lucky Bob Jet Class Race For Victory Junction Gang Camp
Registration 6:00PM, Competition 6:30PM (Scorpion)


*Saturday, June 13, 2008*

Pro Super Stock Class: Competition 9:00AM (Wiztrackz)

Neo-Modified Class: Competition 9:00AM (21st Century)

Unlimited Class: Registration/Tech/Qualifying 5:00PM (21st Century)

Best Appearing Race Car: Judging (Unlimited) 6:00PM

Concours D’ Elegance: Judging 6:00PM

Support Race:
HOPRA Spec Stock: Registration/Tech 5:30PM, Competition 6:00PM (Bonzai)


*Sunday, June 14, 2008*

Unlimited Class: Competition 9:00AM (21st Century)

Support Race:
Polymer Modified Class: Competition 9:00AM (Wiztrakz)
2 minute Round Robin Qualifying, Top 8 run 3 minute Semi Main with the 2 winners and next 2 top lap totals running a 5 minute Main


Schedule may be adjusted as needed and will be posted.



RED ROOF INN
6360 SOUTH 13TH STREET 
OAK CREEK, WI 53154 
(414) 764-3500

There is a block of twenty rooms and more can be added if needed.
$55.99 with two double beds. Block #B031HOPRA


----------



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

Updated Schedule.


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*2009 HOPRA National Championship tracks*


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Less than a month away!:thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, latest news and Nats flyer: http://hopra.net./NewsAndNotes.html


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

The fun begins Thursday! :thumbsup:


----------

